# Seeing muscle growth without eating big?



## cglift (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm a naturally skinny guy, and have worked very hard for years to put on mass.  I've always eaten big.  Lately though, I'll see muscle growth right after my workouts.  For example, I'll hit bis and tris, come home and have a protein shake, and about half an hour later notice growth.  Before, I would have to hit those body parts for about 5 workouts and eat 3000 cal a day until I noticed growth.  I'm just wondering why muscle growth comes so much faster these days and why I can get away with eating so much less now.  Kind of an unusual question but it's had me curious.  Thanks for any input.


----------



## Pinkbear (Nov 4, 2014)

Well after reading your arms getting swole after a work out means your actually doing a ****ing workout now.

Of course when you get done working a muscle it's gunna pump up. Should see my legs after some squats 

Also for you to truly tell you would need your body fat % vs your weight. 

Eating less doesn't make you bigger. Eating heavy and lifting heavy makes you bigger


----------



## cglift (Nov 5, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Well after reading your arms getting swole after a work out means your actually doing a ****ing workout now.
> 
> Of course when you get done working a muscle it's gunna pump up. Should see my legs after some squats
> 
> ...



It's not a pump man, pumps fade about an hour after a workout.  And no, I don't need to do any calculations to notice a little growth.


----------



## Pinkbear (Nov 5, 2014)

I want you to measure your arms before working out and then after.
Then the next week before you work then again measure them again. Tell me if they bigger.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 5, 2014)

You don't grow while you're walking around during the day. You grow when you're asleep. You definitely don't grow an hr or 2 after workouts. What do you think you're doing in the gym? Building muscle? Because you're not. You're damaging muscle, then eat, then sleep, and your body uses that nutrients to repair and build more muscle. You can tell me you notice growth right after workouts all you want but you're wrong.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 5, 2014)

Colt is right. 

The only way to get growth like that is to do Rich pianas 8 hour arm workout with 42 protein shakes.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 5, 2014)

The only growth you'll notice in a workout, shit even an entire week, is a pump. Muscles do not grow fast enough even on gear for you to notice a change in a 2hr workout.


----------



## cglift (Nov 5, 2014)

Well apparently I'm an alien then, because (at least with arms and shoulders) I've been noticing immediate growth.  Last time I try to get info from this forum, lol.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 5, 2014)

cglift said:


> Well apparently I'm an alien then, because (at least with arms and shoulders) I've been noticing immediate growth.  Last time I try to get info from this forum, lol.



No, you're not an alien you just don't know what you're talking about.....sorry to break it to you.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 5, 2014)

cglift said:


> Well apparently I'm an alien then, because (at least with arms and shoulders) I've been noticing immediate growth.  Last time I try to get info from this forum, lol.


You didn't come here for info. You received comments and became defensive instead.

You have no idea what you are doing. Thank you for making that obvious.

Next in line please?


----------



## woodswise (Nov 5, 2014)

cglift said:


> I'm a naturally skinny guy, and have worked very hard for years to put on mass.  I've always eaten big.  Lately though, I'll see muscle growth right after my workouts.  For example, I'll hit bis and tris, come home and have a protein shake, and about half an hour later notice growth.  Before, I would have to hit those body parts for about 5 workouts and eat 3000 cal a day until I noticed growth.  I'm just wondering why muscle growth comes so much faster these days and why I can get away with eating so much less now.  Kind of an unusual question but it's had me curious.  Thanks for any input.



That is not how anyone (including you sunshine) sees muscle growth.  Instead we see it incrementally over time and only notice it when comparing where we are now to where we were a couple months or couple years ago.


----------



## Paolos (Nov 5, 2014)

Ok here's my guess he's under 20 years old and been working out for 2-3 years more off than on.
Maybe he should do a monthly article for muscle & Fiction magazine!


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Nov 5, 2014)

I actually read this and laughed. I'm assuming he was exposed to some gamma radiation... only guy I personally know that can instantly grow muscles


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 5, 2014)

cglift said:


> Well apparently I'm an alien then, because (at least with arms and shoulders) I've been noticing immediate growth.  Last time I try to get info from this forum, lol.



You didn't try to get info. You got info and didn't like it. Now you're acting like a teenage girl crying because the boy you like liked your bff's selfie on Instagram. If you knew ANYTHING about building muscle you would realize you're a retard. This isn't "broscience". It's a scientific FACT. Ask you're 4th period English teacher what the word fact means if you're unsure.


----------



## DB4L (Nov 5, 2014)

Kevlin, is this you?


----------



## Seeker (Nov 5, 2014)

I have no idea why you guys are ripping into this kid. I sit here and watch my muscle grow 6 inches every dam night.


----------



## Beefcake (Nov 5, 2014)

What muscle is that seeker? lol.  I notice that I weight 5lbs less after I take my morning shit.  So maybe if I shit more I'll lose weight right???


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 5, 2014)

Seeker said:


> I have no idea why you guys are ripping into this kid. I sit here and watch my muscle grow 6 inches every dam night.



How many strokes does it take ?


----------



## Seeker (Nov 5, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> How many strokes does it take ?



It has to be a soft handed stroke. My hands are too rough for my own liking.


----------



## Beefcake (Nov 6, 2014)

Try sitting on your left hand until it goes numb then you can pretend that it's a hot chick that you just met!!


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 6, 2014)

We need to lay off the kid.........I think he knows what he is doing.....he pmed me this after his workout...


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 6, 2014)

He's got Jada hands!


----------



## Beefcake (Nov 6, 2014)

That's great!! lol.


----------

